# Business Under Cottage Law



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I was thinking about trying to supplement my income and sell some baked goods under Ohio's cottage law. I have an idea for a "business" name but how do I go about fi.ding out if it is alreasy in use?
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www2.sos.state.oh.us/pls/bsqry/f?p=100:1:796264640514603:::::


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you!
Heidi


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

You are quite welcome.


----------

